# Craigslist Score Alert



## Eddyde (Oct 8, 2016)

This looks like a great deal to anyone looking for a larger lathe in the New York area.
I would grab it if I only had the room....

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/tls/5810247042.html


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 8, 2016)

For future reference there is a forum here on HM specifically for good deals on Craigs List:  

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/place-craigslist-ads-here.197/


----------



## jpfabricator (Oct 8, 2016)

WOW. That's gonna make someone a good tool.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

